

How to make your iOS device dimmer than dim - xoe26
https://medium.com/@searls/how-to-make-your-iphone-dimmer-than-dim-d20fd3bbbb66

======
searls
I wrote this one so any comments are welcome and I'll try to answer them as
best I can!

